
Amazing Image Shows How Dolphins 'See' a Person Using Echolocation - coreyp_1
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/114482/20151209/amazing-image-shows-how-dolphins-see-a-person-using-echolocation.htm
======
DrScump
Discovery.com article posted Monday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10693338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10693338)

